# Anyone keeping Leaf insects (Phyllium sp.)?



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

As above. Im looking for a chin wag with anyone keeping these. : victory:










Im currently looking into getting some 'Philippines' sp. as they seem the most readily available and easy to care for. I am though interested in finding out about smaller species of Phyllium that could be housed together on mass, making a very interesting desplay.

Cheers.


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

I had some eggs which hatched but I just couldn't keep them alive. Think they can be difficult to get feeding. Wouldn't recommend buying anything less than L3.
I have loads of species of sticks but these were the hardest or it could just have been bad luck.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Thats what im afraid of, where the eggs easy to hatch? Also, did you try yours on mature oak or bramble leaves with the edges trimmed?


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

There was no oak as it was winter when they hatched so they only got bramble I'm afraid. It wasn't a brilliant hatch rate I would guess 60% just kept damp at room temp.
Some people seem to have sucess with them but a lot also say the same as me. I know they can be very susceptible to toxins in young bramble leaves but I fed mine old ones torn at the edges. Must say very pretty little nymphs tho.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Its a shame they didnt mature. I may get some nymphs, eggs and an adult or two, so I know what to expect at every level. Can you tell me where you got yours from? 

I had some ooths form someone on ebay and they havent hatched in the 5 months ive had them. Dont want to be ripped off again.


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

i keep these amazing insects and have bred them successfully!

i have babies hatching still and have got some at L4 which is really good considering how hard they are to rear!

the best method i found on rearing them is with the various stick insect babies that i have.
the stick insects eat and make it softer for the leafs to eat from, so i found the leaf babies eat at the same place on a leaf as the stick insects.

i will also be selling some soon!


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Thats interesting. What species do you keep with them? Are we talking of the Philippines sp. of Phylium? 

I would be interested to know what size enclosure you use and for how many too.


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

Gaboon said:


> Thats interesting. What species do you keep with them? Are we talking of the Philippines sp. of Phylium?
> 
> I would be interested to know what size enclosure you use and for how many too.


i have sabah thorny stick insects that hatch all the time so i put the leaf insect babies in that tank it is 2.5ft high X 1.5ft wide X 1ft deep, i have philippines and a couple of other species.

once they get to L3 i more them into the adult flexarium which will hold around 50 leafs at a time!

hope that helps!

if you want any more infor drop me a PM


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

Got them on ebay, not cheap either. Having said that can't fault the eggs really they did mostly hatch. I had mine in what I call the nymphery along with several other species but it made no odds. I also experimented with humidity and ventilation but they still died however I kept them.
I usually put all my nymphs together in a cut down water bottle with a mix of leaves in a wet oasis stood in sand (the sand soaks up excess water and prevents drowning), unless they have special requirements. I move them on after the 1st or 2nd molt depending on the size of the species. You can't really expect a 100% survival rate but I do quite well with a lot of them.
Shame about the Philippines would really like some but L3+ are so expensive.
Most of my adults I keep in net pop up cages with kitchen paper on the bottom. I find them easier to wash and you can fold them away when not in use.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

DRD said:


> i have sabah thorny stick insects that hatch all the time so i put the leaf insect babies in that tank it is 2.5ft high X 1.5ft wide X 1ft deep, i have philippines and a couple of other species.
> 
> once they get to L3 i more them into the adult flexarium which will hold around 50 leafs at a time!
> 
> ...



Thanks I will do. What other species of Phyllium do you keep? 



Slinkies mum said:


> Got them on ebay, not cheap either. Having said that can't fault the eggs really they did mostly hatch. I had mine in what I call the nymphery along with several other species but it made no odds. I also experimented with humidity and ventilation but they still died however I kept them.
> I usually put all my nymphs together in a cut down water bottle with a mix of leaves in a wet oasis stood in sand (the sand soaks up excess water and prevents drowning), unless they have special requirements. I move them on after the 1st or 2nd molt depending on the size of the species. You can't really expect a 100% survival rate but I do quite well with a lot of them.
> Shame about the Philippines would really like some but L3+ are so expensive.
> Most of my adults I keep in net pop up cages with kitchen paper on the bottom. I find them easier to wash and you can fold them away when not in use.



Sounds like you put a lot of thought into them. Thanks for the information, will put up pictures of my progress (if any) .


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

Sounds like you put a lot of thought into them. Thanks for the information, will put up pictures of my progress (if any) .


OOOh yes please that would be of great interest to me.


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

i have a group of what i think is gigantium but unsure they were wild collected as eggs and managed to get 10 to survive, i have another species which i am still trying to identify as i cant find anything that looks like them lol


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

I think thats why they are so expensive they are certainly not what you would call prolific. You have done well to get so many thro the first stages.
I notice when they come up on ebay there are a lot of L1s, they only need to live overnight in the post and then the seller can wash his hands of them, I think thats a bit naughty really.
Try asking for ID on the bugnation forum, there a couple of very knowlagable keepers on there.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Slinkies mum said:


> Try asking for ID on the bugnation forum, there a couple of very knowlagable keepers on there.


Try Phasmid forum :: Stick insect discussion boards - Powered by vBulletin bit slow but friendly and no txt tlk so fr 

I will check out the bugnation forum .


Its a bit cheeky selling them at an unestablished age. Guess its just not common knowledge that they are, unlike snakes, lizards etc. 

I think im going to get some eggs and give it a shot once moneys in the bank. . Stunning creatures!! 

*
DRD:* You got any pics mate?


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

I've just taken delivery of 25 eggs which are incubating as we speak, so fingers crossed.

Gaboon: Probably teaching you to suck eggs but don't throw the eggs just yet. Don't forget that insect development is temperature dependant. Give them time and they should hatch :2thumb:.


----------



## phylliumguy96 (Apr 21, 2010)

*L4?*

Is the fine Phyllium in that picture L4? I have one and I don't know what instar it is. If it is L4 how many more maults does ti have to go until it becpmes an adult female?


----------



## phylliumguy96 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeh I keep these THEY ARE SIMPLY MY FAVOURITE INSECT EVER! They are the easiest of the Phyllium to keep. Just wondering if that is a picture of an L4 female, if so is it a sub adult (meaning doesit have one more mault to go until adulthood). just got confused over the whole thing.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

i got eggs to hatch but just couldnt keep them alive tried everything nothing worked  its a shame as I just love them :flrt:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i have the same problem getting them to eat, tried all the usual methods, mixing with my other stickies and ripping the edges and they still dont eat.

have got some new babies from newark ( very nicely priced too )

and i was talking to someone who bred loads and was told to keep them more humid next time, theirs have very moist soil substrates and they do very well.


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

Slinkies mum said:


> I had some eggs which hatched but I just couldn't keep them alive. Think they can be difficult to get feeding. Wouldn't recommend buying anything less than L3.
> I have loads of species of sticks but these were the hardest or it could just have been bad luck.


i am having the same bloody problem , however , i did manage to get one going but the bleeding thing got stuck in th condensation on the side of the tank and died. :bash:
i still cant get them going , but im still gonna keep going cos i have 100's of eggs


----------



## katie_66_xx (May 2, 2010)

*hi, iv just been lookin at this thread. you all kno alot about this insects!*
*iv had some young nymphs and they all died before they shed! i do have 1 sub adult male (called woody) which i have managed to keep alive. he is very healthy and eating great. just wondered if any of you sell them? im looking for a female for him. he is in a large tank and looks abit lonely. *
*iv have looked loads for breeders but no one has any available. there are loads of eggs around but i dont want to risk them all dying. *
*please letme know if you do have any availble to buy. thanks  xx*


----------



## phylliumguy96 (Apr 21, 2010)

Try Virginia Cheeseman - Entomological Supplier - Stick Insects - Leaf Insect (Phyllium species) Adult / Sub-adult
this should do you just fine, it's where i got mine! : victory:.


----------



## cooper reptile family (Jan 23, 2010)

ive kept these stickys with no probs so far ive had them around a year and all newly hatched have survived ive kept them along side ramulas and eurecema goliaths the goliaths have been my hardest species to survive


----------



## scorpion0151 (May 20, 2009)

I bought 5 nymphs a few months ago without really knowing much about them, but it turns out I have a male in with them and he's growing quite rapidly. Do the males normally fly? I had him out the other day looking at how much he's changed in just one week and he flew and smacked me in the face  I didn't think they were able to fly :/


----------

